# Tabellen Header



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (19. August 2001)

Hoi!

Ich habe folgende Tabelle:

<table align="center" bgcolor="black">
 <tr>
  <img alt="Titel" src="gfx/titel.gif" 
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td bgcolor="gray" colspan="80"><center>test1</center></td>
  <td bgcolor="white" colspan="160"><center>test2</center></td>
  <td bgcolor="gray" colspan="80"><center>test3</center></td>
 </tr>
</table>

Ich will aber, dass das TitelBild in der Mitte sitzt! Alle Standard sachen ( <div align="center"> oder einfach nur <center> oder <img align="center"> usw funzen nicht!)

Wie bekomm ich das gebacken?!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## mille (19. August 2001)

ich würde fest behaupten du fügts nach den ERSTEN <tr> nochein <td> ein dann das bild, dann wieda zu! dann probierste div, center oda was dir auch imma am besten gefällt ....

hoffe das hilft!


----------



## xclaudiox (20. August 2001)

hi,
dieses td sollte auch noch colspan=3 haben. die anderen drei colspan würde ich durch width ersetzen...

<table align="center" bgcolor="black">
 <tr>
  <td colspan=3 align="center">
   <img alt="Titel" src="gfx/titel.gif">
  </td>
 </tr>
 <tr>
  <td bgcolor="gray" width=80 align="center">test1</td>
  <td bgcolor="white" width=160 align="center">test2</td>
  <td bgcolor="gray" width=80 align="center">test3</td>
 </tr>
</table>

ich schätze so gibts weniger probleme...


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (20. August 2001)

*THX!*

Hoi!

Ich weis nicht, wieso ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin und danke für die Info mit dem width (ich hatte schon die ganze Zeit das gefühl, dass da was nicht so rochtog war *g*) 
Hab wohl tatsächlich zu lange kein HTML mehr geschrieben!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------

